# inguinal neurolysis



## fscourtney (Aug 4, 2010)

I need help with a code. I work for a general surgeon. patient had history of hernia. the doctor did an inguinal neurolysis for inguinodynia. i worked previously in neurosurgery, so I looked under the neurolysis codes but I cant find one for that particular area. does anyone have any ideas? we have 2 patients having this done and I am afraid we might have more. I looked under male genital codes and could not find anything.


----------

